# If you don't mind me taking this opportunity to



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

Hi everyone、皆さんこんにちは。 

*My try (with context): *
"As an expert in XXX, if you don't mind, I would like to take this opportunity *[or alternatively:* if you don't mind me taking this opportunity] to introduce a proposition of cooperation XXX."
『XXXの専門家として、もしお手数でなければ、この場を借りて、せっかくなので、XXXに関して協力の命題トについてご紹介したいと思います。』

*I have several other possibilities: 

"If you don't mind":*

もしお手数でなければ、
もし良ければですが、
～したいならしてもいいよ
もしよければ、
もし大丈夫だったら、
もしお尋ねしてもよろしければ、
失礼ですが、
差し支えなければ。

*"Take this opportunity": *

この場を借りて、
この機会に是非、
是非、この機会に、
この機会に。
May natives let me know their opinion about the above please? m(_ _)m

Thank you so much | どうもありがとうございます m(_ _)m
The USE | ヨーロッパ合衆国


----------



## Inouez

*"If you don't mind":*
>>> せんえつながら、、、、僭越ながら

Take this opportunity
>>> この場を借りて　
or この場を借りて～したいと存じます。

is I think suitable.


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

@Inouez thank you so much! m(_ _)m

*それが正しいか? : *

『XXXの専門家として、*この場を借りて～したいと存じます、僭越ながら*、XXXに関して協力の命題トについてご紹介したいと思います。』

Thank you so much.  

Thank you so much | どうもありがとうございます m(_ _)m
The USE | ヨーロッパ合衆国


----------



## Inouez

Yep, you are right.

GO ahead !

Inouez


----------



## Flaminius

Uhhm, I don't understand what 命題ト is.  It must be a typo, but I cannot reverse-engineer it to something understandable.


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

@Flaminius , thank you so much for the great input. m(_ _)m

協力の命題 : proposition of cooperation. 
ト must have been a typo though, indeed.

Cheers & take care,
The USE | ヨーロッパ合衆国


----------



## Flaminius

Oh, I should have seen your English original.  命題 does not work here.  To translate "a proposition of cooperation XXX" into Japanese, I propose:
XXXについて協力のご提案をさせていただきたく存じます。


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

How about

if you don't mind me taking this opportunity
私がこの機会を活かす事に差し支えなければ


----------



## Flaminius

Not good.


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

Flaminius said:


> Oh, I should have seen your English original.  命題 does not work here.  To translate "a proposition of cooperation XXX" into Japanese, I propose:
> XXXについて協力のご提案をさせていただきたく存じます。



Thank you so much @Flaminius for the invaluable input! m(_ _)m

So that would finally give us: 
XXXの専門家として、*この場を借りて～したいと存じます、僭越ながら*、XXXについて協力のご提案をさせていただきたく存じます。

Would that be correct please? May you please confirm?

The original text to translate being: 
"As an expert in XXX, if you don't mind, I would like to take this opportunity *[or alternatively:* if you don't mind me taking this opportunity] to introduce a proposition of cooperation XXX."

Thank you so much!  
Cheers,
The USE | ヨーロッパ合衆国


----------

